# LED Technology For Monitor Bias Lighting Finally Matures



## Alan Brown (Jun 7, 2006)

I have been testing LEDs for bias lighting (display viewing environment back lighting) for many years, but with unsatisfactory results. The technology has matured gradually to the point where color quality of sufficient performance has now become available (90+ CRI & tight tolerance to the D65 video white point). Scenic Labs, with development assistance from Joe Kane Productions, has recently debuted the _'MediaLight'_ bias light system. After conducting my own testing and verification, I have enthusiastically endorsed it. http://cinemaquestinc.com/medialight.htm

This is a multi-featured product of a form factor that will be suitable for many types of displays and installations. Brightness is somewhat limited compared to traditional fluorescent models, but sufficient for most applications. If the wall behind the display is particularly dark, and the display is extra large, more light output may be required.

SMPTE is in the process of finalizing revised human factors standards and practices for UHD/HDR mastering environments. The ITU has recently recommended an ambient light level of 5 cd/m2 for HDR, rather than their traditional 10 to 15% of monitor peak white for HD/SDR. The _'MediaLight'_ LED product can dim to very low levels (without flicker or color shift) to accommodate the specifications in ITU-R BT.2100-0 (07/2016) _"Image parameter values for high dynamic range television for use in production and international programme exchange."_ http://www.itu.int/dms_pubrec/itu-r/...7-I!!PDF-E.pdf

It should be noted that the current included remote control dimming feature uses the same RF code for every unit. Therefore, if used on more than one display, all units will respond in unison to any RF remote command sent.

Of course, once the display is calibrated, and the bias light level is adjusted to the proper brightness, no further adjustment is necessary. Simply turning the bias light on and off is all that is required from that point forward.

Best regards and beautiful pictures,
Alan Brown, President
CinemaQuest, Inc.
A Lion AV Consultants affiliate

"Advancing the art and science of electronic imaging"


----------



## dynamoleddisplays (Mar 31, 2020)

LED was working in the wake of squeezing button multiple times, presently nothing goes ahead. The unit fires. Any assistance acknowledged before opening help ticket.


----------



## dynamoleddisplays (Mar 31, 2020)

LED strip lights that are great TV backlighting options and will help you achieve the best picture on your screen. They offers temperatures ranging from 2500K to 6800K. Therefore, a 6500K color temperature can be reached using a variable color temperature controller and remote.


----------

